# Joker: Teaser-Trailer zum Dark Knight-Spin-off



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Joker: Teaser-Trailer zum Dark Knight-Spin-off* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Joker: Teaser-Trailer zum Dark Knight-Spin-off*


----------



## Pitzah (4. April 2019)

Anderer Style, neuer (Joker)Schauspieler hat mich jetzt nicht so überzeugt. Da war der Suicide Squad Joker wohl unpassend.
Was interessant sein könnte, wäre der etwas "realistischere" Touch.
Leider wird das von jedem der Dark Knight gesehen hat mit Heath Ledger verglichen. Der ist nur schwer zu toppen


----------



## Dynamitarde (4. April 2019)

Die Chance steht sehr hoch, das das der beste Joker Film wird, den es bis jetzt gab.Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn das ein neues Meisterwerk von Scorsese wird.


----------



## Two-Face (4. April 2019)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Die Chance steht sehr hoch, das das der beste Joker Film wird, den es bis jetzt gab.Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn das ein neues Meisterwerk von Scorsese wird.


Der ist aus dem Projekt längst ausgestiegen.

Übrigens, was hat den Newsersteller dazu bewogen, den Film einen "Dark-Knight-Spinoff" zu nennen?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (4. April 2019)

Hui, dafür könnte ich doch glatt zum ersten Mal seit "The Dark Knight Rises" wieder ins Kino gehen.


----------



## scully1234 (4. April 2019)

Pitzah schrieb:


> Leider wird das von jedem der Dark Knight gesehen hat mit Heath Ledger verglichen. Der ist nur schwer zu toppen



Ja er hätte sicher auch diesen Teil nochmals deutlich aufgewertet RIP

Aber  Leaf Phoenix ist auch ein guter Charakterschauspieler (Gladiator als Commodus ,oder Walk the Line als Johnny Cash, waren auch ohne Zweifel Perlen), nur ist das Joker Make Up irgendwie daneben bei der Umsetzung

Da hätte man gut u gerne den selben Style wählen können wie von Dark Knight, wenn man sich schon da anlehnen möchte


----------



## pascha953 (4. April 2019)

Man, was hätte ich jetzt für einen Nachfolger für Batman Arkham Knight gegeben.


----------



## Phyzziks (4. April 2019)

Ich find die Idee eines eigenen Films nicht schlecht - gerade weil seit dem "Heath Ledger-Joker" dieser Bösewicht als einer der charismatischsten aufgetreten ist.
Bei dem Trailer stört mich, dass scheinbar auf keine der bekannten Entstehungsgeschichten wirklich eingegangen wird?


----------



## Quake2008 (4. April 2019)

Todd Phillips, Hmm das ist der Old School und Hang Over gemacht hat.


----------



## LastManStanding (4. April 2019)

Ein Dark Knight Spin off... müsste der Schauspieler dann nicht am leben sein?

Ein Joker Film OK!
Ein Spin off--Hä

Es is ja sowiso die Regel das für jede Reihe egal aus welchem Studio bei Neuauflage, immer wieder ein neuer Schauspieler genommen wird. Ja gut ist voll ok. Aber ein Spin off?Bitte! Tod ist Tod!


----------



## Hannesjooo (4. April 2019)

@LastManStamding Wo ist der Joker tot?
Der war net Futsch, der Schauspieler is hin aber net Joker


----------



## scully1234 (4. April 2019)

Leaf Phoenix ist jedenfalls keine schlechte Wahl, der kann auch die Mimik eines Jokers u dessen Wahnsinn sehr gut transportieren

Jetzt kommts auf den Regisseur an, wie gut er die Qualitäten umzusetzen im Stande ist, und ob die Story trägt bis zum Ende.

Und hoffentlich macht das knappe Budget da nicht zu viel kaputt!

De Niro war im Trailer ja auch kurz zu sehen, also ist dessen Gastrolle nun wohl doch bestätigt


----------



## restX3 (5. April 2019)

Mhh kickt jetzt nicht wirklich. Schau ich lieber nochmal Dark Knight.


----------



## Dynamitarde (5. April 2019)

Cameron Monaghan finde ich auch sehr gut als Joker, auch wenn er es nicht Offiziell ist . 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der ist aus dem Projekt längst ausgestiegen.
> 
> Übrigens, was hat den Newsersteller dazu bewogen, den Film einen "Dark-Knight-Spinoff" zu nennen?


----------



## Asuramaru (5. April 2019)

Der Joker ist noch immer eine der geheimnisvollsten Figuren von DC,bis heute wissen wir fast garnichts über ihn von daher ist mal interessant ob wir hier mehr über den Joker erfahren.

Joker | Batman Wiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia
Joker (Comicfigur) – Wikipedia


----------



## orca113 (5. April 2019)

Freu mich drauf. Der interessiert mich wirklich sehr. Bin echt gespannt.


----------



## Rakyr (5. April 2019)

Der Trailer wurde bereits am Mittwoch veröffentlicht und es ist kein Spin-Off von Dark Knight, sondern ein eigenständiger Film. Schlecht recherchiert.


----------



## floppyexe (5. April 2019)

Joaquin Phoenix, der Mann für außergewöhnliche Rollen. Hoffentlich wird der "Joker- Film" nicht ins lächerliche gezogen.


----------



## HoodHood (11. April 2019)

Der trailer suggeriert schon gutes, finde ich. Ist das erste Mal seit Nolan's Reihe das ich mich auf einen Film mit Batman-bezug freue.


----------

